# I Hate Pumilo



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Dear Doug the Bug,

As a new frogger, life is hard enough. Those of us with prior reefing experience are paranoid enough in life about getting involved with this hobby without needing additional things to worry about. While some may come here asking if they can keep 13 Terribilis in a small bud vase (prounounced Vaaz if you want to sound like you're from the right side of the tracks), we former reefers carry emotional scars that run deep. THese were typically caused by failing to take note of some obscure and inane issue which prompty wreaked havoc upon our beloved underwater environments.

Because of this, we take all advice from the vets here very seriously. We worry about everything. Are our tanks too small ? Is our light source acceptable? Has one of my Leucs developed chapped lips from eating too many flightless Hydei ? I think that you will agree that these are very serious issues.

One of the first threads I read here on DB was the thread that you authored on how to culture Isopods and Springtails. Initially, I tried to ignore it. I had enough to worry about without becoming deeply immersed in the world of leaf and mold eaters. Sadly,things began to change. I began to change. I started paying far too much attention to any bug I happened to spot. I should say EVERY bug. 

I also started to worry. I found myself rereading your thread almost daily. In spite of my frog’s bellies dragging on the ground as they walked around (they no longer hop as they have all failed to maintain their respective girlish figures), I was certain that fruit flies were NOT providing an adequate diet. In spite of their little froggy kankles, you led me to believe that there was no way that my frogs could live a happy life in captivity without Pumilo’s Scoobie Snacks.

Thanks to you, I have now become obsessed with all things creepy-crawlie. Last week I yelled at an employee for stepping on three woodlouse that were clearly magnificent specimens. 

Saturday, I somehow spent $70.00 or so dollars on containers and media for Springs and Isos. That’s right. $70.00. Who spends $70.00 to safely house and raise bugs that are only incidental to raising PDFs? Heck, that doesn't even include the cost of the bugs themselves.

On a positive note, I return to the doctor today to have 11 stitches removed from my melon. I made a poor decision when I elected to come between Mrs. Zoomie ( who was foaming and frothing at the mouth while madly swinging a Pampered Chef metal spatula) and a poor, unknowing 1 3/8 inch female Giant Wolf Spider that accidently meandered in to our home. I am happy to report that the spider was released safely in the woods behind our home and that my dizziness and vomiting have subsided. The doctor said that the high-growth area of my receding hairline (potential oxymoron) should be able to mask the dent in my head. 

Finally, my wife was forced to declare a third stage nerd alert when this arrived in the mail today:










Thank you and your hoidy toidy critters for ruining my life,
Zoomie

PS – Please contact me the moment that the Black Tomocerus are ready to ship.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

The worst part is that there is no cure. AND, you'll probably end up passing the "disease" on to someone else


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

i get bugs tomorow..... if i get the "bug" pun intended, Gary is going down lol


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

My disease has progressed to the level that I talk to my cultures daily, and now have three types of springs, and four kinds of 'pods. 

Expecting a Doug bug shipment today or tomorrow, too.

And I still feel like a crazed 'noob.....need to find out where you got your Monograph.



Mike in Helotes


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

At first I was thinking "Oh my goodness, what is going on....." 

Doug got some of my money a few months ago. I love those dang bugs!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I don't think you can blame Doug for your addiction.. he has simply aquired the disease from some of the older froggers.. springtails have been used for more than two decades.. and discussions on isopods started well before 8 years ago... and inoculating the tanks with invertebrates has been around a long time as well... 

Doug, simply created a method to easily infect the newer people by making it more understandable than some of us who are too technical... you are just the latest in the series to become infected and infested... you'll know when you've gone too far when you start contemplating inoculating your sinuses with springtails.. 

Ed


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

I too have caught the bug (or crustacian) thanks to Doug. My wife thinks I'm crazy because I check on all of my cultures every night, and I have 7 varieties of Isopods and 3 varieties of Springtails, so there are quite a few to check on.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

I have only conversed with Doug in a couple of PM's yet for some reason, feel that were kindred spirits. He has a fantastic sense of humor.

Ed, I am right with you. Doug has repeatedly stated that 80% of his knowledge was outright stolen from the old timers. 

The beauty of the thread is that it brought together many, many bug posts and was written with simplicty in mind.

Whatever it is, I find myself turning over leaves and inspecting for Isos and Springs whenever I have my hands in the tank. 

I am now running some dual cultures ie Eco bedding in masons with 3 micron filters vs ABG and/or charcoal.

The best part of all of this is that my cultures seem to be thriving at this point.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I disagree Ed. Doug is more like a drug dealer and the oldtimers run the Cartel.  He gives some away for free and everyone thinks "What a great guy". Then he writes an incredibly lucid and publishable quality account of how to raise them and we think "What a great guy." Then he packages them so well that they could be lost in the Sahara for a month and still be at room temp and we think "What a great guy." Next thing I know, I'm not only buying bugs from him, but I paid shipping and even forfeited my deposit on the Phase 22 packs so I could keep them. 

Very clever, Doug. 

My wife marvels (to put it lightly) that I actually culture and fuss over bugs that at first glance resemble a small roach. I now have plastic containers of dirt and flies all over the house. In those brief moments that I can look at this objectly, I panic and think I am going insane.

And Ed, it scares me that you have even contemplated the possibility of snorting springs,  Oh, and just for fun, Ed, do you have to dry them out first?


Ed said:


> I don't think you can blame Doug for your addiction.. he has simply aquired the disease from some of the older froggers.. springtails have been used for more than two decades.. and discussions on isopods started well before 8 years ago... and inoculating the tanks with invertebrates has been around a long time as well...
> 
> Doug, simply created a method to easily infect the newer people by making it more understandable than some of us who are too technical... you are just the latest in the series to become infected and infested... you'll know when you've gone too far when you start contemplating inoculating your sinuses with springtails..
> 
> Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

JimO said:


> My wife marvels (to put it lightly) that I actually culture and fuss over bugs that at first glance resemble a small roach. I now have plastic containers of dirt and flies all over the house. In those brief moments that I can look at this objectly, I panic and think I am going insane.


Luckily I have a zookeeper for a wife and she views it as enrichment for the frogs. She only cares if they get into her food or the bed... 



JimO said:


> And Ed, it scares me that you have even contemplated the possibility of snorting springs,  Oh, and just for fun, Ed, do you have to dry them out first?


What you don't want the convience of feeding your frogs by simply blowing your nose? 

I haven't gotten that bad yet, I'm just aware that there is a record of a person ending up with them living in thier sinuses... an entomologist using a malfunctioning pooter introduced them to his sinus where they took up residence.... 
Although, I have collected termites and attempted to set up cultures.. much to my wife's dismay (so far the only cultures she has objected to, even the black widow I collected from the yard didn't get cause as much fuss). 

Ed


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Ed said:


> Luckily I have a zookeeper for a wife and she views it as enrichment for the frogs. She only cares if they get into her food or the bed...


Interesting Ed. So, your primary companion and caretaker is a zookeeper. Hmmmm.



Ed said:


> What you don't want the convience of feeding your frogs by simply blowing your nose?


LMAO!!!!



Ed said:


> I haven't gotten that bad yet, I'm just aware that there is a record of a person ending up with them living in thier sinuses... an entomologist using a malfunctioning pooter introduced them to his sinus where they took up residence.


I don't get grossed out over many things, but that is disgusting. I think I'd have to snort some bleach.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

JimO said:


> Interesting Ed. So, your primary companion and caretaker is a zookeeper. Hmmmm.


Yep, I met her years ago when I was new to the Zoo field.. we've been married for almost 13 years now.. 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ahhh, Haa haaa haaa haaa!!!! I'm bustin my gut over here guys!!
Freaked me out Zoomie. I'm experiencing extreme difficulties connecting with dendroboard recently (Kyle's helping to try and find the issues) and I got far enough to see "I HATE PUMILO". Sat there staring at that screen for almost 5 minutes before it finally opened up for me!!
Dangit Jim!! Saw right through me! "Go ahead...The first one's free".


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Yup. Bug crack. I haven't sampled Pumilio's wares but I do have a fair share of bugs. Working on about 5 iso and 3 springs. If anyone wants to "dose" me with the new stuff. I'd gladly accept it.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

buuuuuuuuuuugsssss......BUUUUUUGGGSSSS


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

tclipse said:


> buuuuuuuuuuugsssss......BUUUUUUGGGSSSS


Hey Teddy, I'm going to recommend the Giant Orange for your pets. I'm not sure they would find the Dwarf varieties very satisfying!


----------



## Molch (Jul 15, 2011)

Doug the bug dude ruined me too. In fact, Doug is the very reason I signed on to this board, so I could pm him about getting bugs. 

Then I got bugs and now I check them daily and obsessively to see whether they have any complaints, whether they are munching their fish flakes and to inquire about their future plans for multiplication.

Also, I've been working hard to make many mostly irrelevant posts so I could get to the 25 required to leave feedback for said Doug person.



as for his care sheet for the bugs, I printed it out and carry it close to my heart at all times. Well, almost. My bugs' tubs sit on it so it's always there when I get an attack of bug-anxiety and have to check instructions to see I'm doing everything right...


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

After reading this, i'm thinking I might order some bugs soon, a little disease around my boring 1 tank frog room isn't too interesting,yet. This is very funny though ! I've seen a few people on the board getting obsessed with the bug portion of the hobby, and it's great that someone finally admits it


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Doug, sorry for giving you a heart attack. I had to speak out since I am too spineless to "just say no."

Seriously, you sell a lots of bugs and yet you work to educate everyone on how to culture their own. Says a lot about who you are as a human being, passing on your knowledge about this niche of the hobby versus guarding a future dollar. 

Hang on a second, I need to blow my nose.......

"WoooHoo! Honey ? I found that Spanish Orange that got out."

I need to get off the junk.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

You know what eats bugs? Frogs! It just so happens that Doug also sells those as well....just saying.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Zoomie said:


> Doug, sorry for giving you a heart attack. I had to speak out since I am too spineless to "just say no."
> 
> Seriously, you sell a lots of bugs and yet you work to educate everyone on how to culture their own. Says a lot about who you are as a human being, passing on your knowledge about this niche of the hobby versus guarding a future dollar.
> 
> ...


Try not to snort them in Zoomie, lol. I already have zillians of FFs get out and love to crawl in my hair...


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

A new feeder - Isosnot. It brings out the green in your frog.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Neontra said:


> Try not to snort them in Zoomie, lol. I already have zillians of FFs get out and love to crawl in my hair...


That's taking the Goth thing to a whole new level.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

D3monic said:


> You know what eats bugs? Frogs! It just so happens that Doug also sells those as well....just saying.


So, Pumilo is the "El Heffe" of a PDF cartel?


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Buy live pet insect tarantula, spider, millipede, centipede, and pet bugs

*whistles*


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I tried them and although the bugs were good, they didn't compare with Doug's value (number of bugs per dollar). Doug has the best junk.

Hey Doug - you got any of those toads everybody likes to lick?



fishr said:


> Buy live pet insect tarantula, spider, millipede, centipede, and pet bugs
> 
> *whistles*


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Oh, and one other bone to pick with you Doug. I didn't realize it until one of my four teenage sons laughed at me that somehow you hypnotised me and made me buy some pink springtails. I believe that is the first pink thing I have ever bought for myself. Now, had I not been under the INFLUENCE, I would have stopped and thought "Let's see Jim, do you want to purchase something called a Pink Springtail? NOT!" It sounds like something out of a Dr. Seuss book. Thanks for sissifying me Doug.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

JimO said:


> I tried them and although the bugs were good, they didn't compare with Doug's value (number of bugs per dollar). Doug has the best junk.
> 
> Hey Doug - you got any of those toads everybody likes to lick?


Search up 1000 Ways to die: Retoaded. Some kids my age lick a luecs ass.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Nah, I meant with the link there are other creepy crawlies in which we would NOT use to culture or feed, like assasin beatles for example.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

If you think about it we are all kissing our frogs' be-hinds every day. We spend most of our spare time creating the perfect habitats with no predators, few diseases and we provide them with uncontested mates, grow their food, feed them, clean up after them, take pictures, talk about them to anyone who will listen, and then participate in long threads about how nerdy we've become because Doug the bug-drug dealer has gotten us all hooked.

Random thought - I wonder if Bug-drug Doug owns a pug on a rug? Sorry, as Steve Martin used to say, "I lost my mind just for a minute."


Neontra said:


> Some kids my age lick a luecs ass.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, I can see it now. Doug will announce "Giving away free Brown Widow Spider egg sacks - great pumilio froglet food" (they are invasive here and reproduce like mad).


fishr said:


> Nah, I meant with the link there are other creepy crawlies in which we would NOT use to culture or feed, like assasin beatles for example.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

JimO said:


> Random thought - I wonder if Bug-drug Doug owns a pug on a rug? Sorry, as Steve Martin used to say, "I lost my mind just for a minute."


Stupid connection has not allowed me to post photos for a week now! Otherwise, I would post that I do, in fact, have a Pug on a rug!! Really!


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

funny, just today I saw silver fish on some cardboard in my boss's garage and I was thinking of how I could set a trap and culture them and how much my terribs would love them.

Speaking of which. Anybody culture silver fish? You know, the prehistoric creatures that run around on cardboard boxes.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

That is awesome! Words escape me...


Pumilo said:


> Stupid connection has not allowed me to post photos for a week now! Otherwise, I would post that I do, in fact, have a Pug on a rug!! Really!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

JimO said:


> If you think about it we are all kissing our frogs' be-hinds every day. We spend most of our spare time creating the perfect habitats with no predators, few diseases and we provide them with uncontested mates, grow their food, feed them, clean up after them, take pictures, talk about them to anyone who will listen, and then participate in long threads about how nerdy we've become because Doug the bug-drug dealer has gotten us all hooked.
> 
> Random thought - I wonder if Bug-drug Doug owns a pug on a rug? Sorry, as Steve Martin used to say, "I lost my mind just for a minute."





JimO said:


> That is awesome! Words escape me...


It gets worse, Jim. She's smug!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Ben Wehr said:


> funny, just today I saw silver fish on some cardboard in my boss's garage and I was thinking of how I could set a trap and culture them and how much my terribs would love them.
> 
> Speaking of which. Anybody culture silver fish? You know, the prehistoric creatures that run around on cardboard boxes.


There are some hints here.. 
http://jeb.biologists.org/content/33/3/542.full.pdf

Ed


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Let me guess, when she wants to play she will tug on the rug or chug from a jug? Has she dug any holes or had to lug any moles? You just have to love the mug of Doug's smug pug on a rug.

Sorry. It's late and I have a clinical humor problem. My puns get worse when I'm tired. I having injections and seeking therapy.

You'll enjoy this. Talk about a smug pug.








Pumilo said:


> It gets worse, Jim. She's smug!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Is she smug because she eats bugs?


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Zoomie said:


> I have only conversed with Doug in a couple of PM's yet for some reason, feel that were kindred spirits. He has a fantastic sense of humor.


While it pains me a little to post something serious in one of your threads, especially one ABOUT Doug, I just want to say that both of you are very similar: both extremely funny, extremely KIND men. If it werent' like people like you and Doug in this community, I'd not be considering frogs at all.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Ben Wehr said:


> Speaking of which. Anybody culture silver fish? You know, the prehistoric creatures that run around on cardboard boxes.



Oh, I HATE those. I like most bugs, but those make me SKEEVE.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

JimO said:


> Oh, and one other bone to pick with you Doug. I didn't realize it until one of my four teenage sons laughed at me that somehow you hypnotised me and made me buy some pink springtails. I believe that is the first pink thing I have ever bought for myself. Now, had I not been under the INFLUENCE, I would have stopped and thought "Let's see Jim, do you want to purchase something called a Pink Springtail? NOT!" It sounds like something out of a Dr. Seuss book. Thanks for sissifying me Doug.


I am dying to know how these taste different from white springtails? Are they cherry flavored?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

JimO said:


> Oh, and one other bone to pick with you Doug. I didn't realize it until one of my four teenage sons laughed at me that somehow you hypnotised me and made me buy some pink springtails. I believe that is the first pink thing I have ever bought for myself. Now, had I not been under the INFLUENCE, I would have stopped and thought "Let's see Jim, do you want to purchase something called a Pink Springtail? NOT!" It sounds like something out of a Dr. Seuss book. Thanks for sissifying me Doug.


Hey Jim, I wouldn't worry too much about it. It's not like it makes you gay or anything. Just sort of...transsexual!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Somebody hold me back.......

Alright Doug, for that you owe me something manly, like some giant black springs or maybe even a scorpion.


Pumilo said:


> Hey Jim, I wouldn't worry too much about it. It's not like it makes you gay or anything. Just sort of...transsexual!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

At first they remind you of bubblegum, but have a very bitter aftertaste. I think Doug adds alum to their culture media.


BethInAK said:


> I am dying to know how these taste different from white springtails? Are they cherry flavored?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

BethInAK said:


> I am dying to know how these taste different from white springtails? Are they cherry flavored?





JimO said:


> At first they remind you of bubblegum, but have a very bitter aftertaste. I think Doug adds alum to their culture media.


It helps to mist them with cherry coke, too.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Pumilo said:


> Hey Jim, I wouldn't worry too much about it. It's not like it makes you gay or anything. Just sort of...transsexual!


Does that mean you go around singing the songs from the Rocky Horror Picture Show or do you simply have to go around singing It's Raining Men? 


Ed


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

It means he walks around reciting lines from Priscilla, Queen of the Desert.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Jim, next time, if you see the pile in front of you...walk around it! How are you going to get that off your shoes??


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Singing in the Rain. That should do it.


Pumilo said:


> Hey Jim, next time, if you see the pile in front of you...walk around it! How are you going to get that off your shoes??


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I say we get back to the OP's topic...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

JimO said:


> I say we get back to the OP's topic...


Ahh Haa haa ha...wait a minute...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

JimO said:


> Singing in the Rain. That should do it.


Only if you want it splashing all over you....


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Blast from the past. Anybody remember Zoomie? This guy cracked me up! Miss you Zoomie. You made it fun.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Hasn't been around in 7 years.

You were missing awhile, not THAT long though. 

s



Pumilo said:


> Blast from the past. Anybody remember Zoomie? This guy cracked me up! Miss you Zoomie. You made it fun.


----------

